# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Πρόβλημα τροφοδοσία παλιού συνθεσάιζερ

## tedsorvino

Γεια χαρα σε όλους.
1-2 απλές ερώτησεις πριν κάνω μια επέμβαση στην τροφοδοσία ενός παλιού Keyboard 30ετίας (Gem S2).


Όταν το ανάβω, αρκετά από τα κουμπάκια στο κοντρολ πάνελ δεν σταθεροποιούνται. Μετά από 45 λεπτά όλα καλά και σταθερά. 
Είμαι σίγουρος πως δεν είναι πρόβλημα με σκόνη ή επαφές. Το άνοιξα, το καθάρισα. Επίσης δεν είναι κάτι με τα επι μέρους τρανζίστορς των κουμπιών αυτών στο κοντρολ πάνελ (άλλαξα 3 από τα 10) γιατί είναι σε διαφορετικές γραμμές με διαφορετικά τρανζίστορς γυρω απ'τα ολοκληρωμένα και ανεξάρτητα μεταξύ τους, και θεωρώ παράλογο να χαλάσουν όλα μαζι με το ίδιο σύμπτωμα. Εξάλλου και που άλλαξα τα τρανζίστορ τίποτα δεν έγινε. Ευτυχώς ούτε κακό, αλλά ούτε και καλό.


Οπότε στέκομαι στην τροφοδοσία. Έχει 3 γραμμές. 2 γραμμες 12vdc (+ -). Αυτές πάνε στη μονάδα ήχου και οθόνης. Εκεί όλα καλά συνέχεια.
Η τρίτη γραμμή είναι μια 5vdc που πάει και στα κουμπάκια στο control panel. Εκεί εστιάζω. Στους ηλεκτρολυτικούς της γραμμής αυτής (2 πυκνωτές 1000uf/ 10v χαμηλής αντίστασης) ή στα ολοκληρωμένα. Ένα current controller (λογικά σταθεροποιητής) uc3844 κι ένα optocoupler (λογικά κάπως σαν διακόπτης) cny17. Δεν έχω εμπειρία με supply με τέτοια ολοκληρωμένα.
Οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί δεν δείχνουν άσχημα, ούτε υπάρχει βόμβος. Ίσως όμως έχουν ξεραθεί μέσα ή κάτι έχουν πάθει τα ολοκληρωμένα.
Καμιά ιδέα γι'αυτό?


Ένας πληκτράς με το ίδιο πλήκτρο που το ξέρει (σε ξένο μουσικό φορουμ) μου πρότεινε σαν τεστ να ρίξω ζεστό αέρα (με πιστολάκι μαλλιών) στους πυκνωτές αυτούς κι αν πάρει αμέσως μπροστά ξέρω τι φταίει. Το ίδιο και στο τσιπάκι αν δεν είναι οι πυκνωτές.
Μετά μου είπε, πως αν πάρει μπροστά, για σιγουριά, να ρίξω κρύο σπρέυ στο εξάρτημα που ζέστανα, κι αν πάλι αρχίσει τα προβλήματα, τότε σίγουρα ξέρω πως είναι αυτό η αιτία του κακού.


Να πω την αλήθεια ψιλοφοβάμαι τέτοιες θερμοκρασίες στην τροφοδοσία παλιού μηχανήματος. Κυρίως για να μην πειραχτεί κανένα άλλο εξάρτημα.
Είναι ασφαλές? Να καλύψω με χαρτι τ'άλλα εξαρτήματα που δεν τεστάρω? Καμία εμπειρία? 


Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο
Θοδωρής

----------


## chipakos-original

Μα καλά 30 ετίας και συζητάς ακόμη για τους πυκνωτές, αν θέλουν αλλαγή...?? Εχεις βρει το πρόβλημα και δεν το χεις διορθώσει. Αντικατάσταση κάνε σε όλους τους πυκνωτές του τροφοδοτικού. Μην μετράς τίποτε μην κοιτάς τίποτε. Πρώτα αντικατάσταση όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς, και μετά συζητάμε πάλι.

----------

mikemtb (28-08-22)

----------


## tedsorvino

Να 'σαι καλά Δημήτρη. Το ψιλοσυζητάω πριν κάνω τη δουλειά, γιατί δεν ξέρω αν έχουν αλλαχτεί οι πυκνωτές πιο πρόσφατα. Όπως είπα δεν έχουν εμφανισιακό θέμα. Αλλά θ'ακολουθήσω τη συμβουλή σου και θα τους αλλάξω όλους σε όλες τις γραμμές. 8 πυκνωτές είναι εξάλλου.

----------


## tedsorvino

Γεια χαρά και πάλι. 
Επιστροφή μετά την αλλαγή όλων των ηλεκτρολυτικών. Επισυνάπτω και σχηματικό. 
Καμια διαφορά, αλλά καλό έκανε που τους άλλαξα. Άλλαξα και το Θύριστορ (SC1)στη γραμμή των 5v, που έχω το πρόβλημα. 
Υποπτεύομαι τα IC1, IC2, IC3. Τι λέτε? Κάνω τέστ με θέρμανση ή ψύξη, πάω σε αλλαγή σε κάποιο (ή όλα) από τα ολοκληρωμένα που είπα, ή κοιτάω κάπου αλλού στην πλακέτα? 
Να 'στε καλά.

power supply GEM S2.jpg

----------


## kostas69

Γειά σου Θεόδωρε.
Τους C11 & C16 τους άλλαξες?
Ειδικά τον C11 που είναι υπεύθυνος για την τροφοδοσία του IC1

----------


## mikemtb

μετρα c19 τι ταση εχεις....

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tedsorvino

> Γειά σου Θεόδωρε.
> Τους C11 & C16 τους άλλαξες?
> Ειδικά τον C11 που είναι υπεύθυνος για την τροφοδοσία του IC1



Ναι Κώστα. Τους άλλαξα. Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον

----------


## tedsorvino

> μετρα c19 τι ταση εχεις....
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



4.94Vdc Μιχάλη. Γενικά στη γραμμή αυτήν 4.94Vdc και μέσα στο κύκλωμα από 4.93-4.90 άρα είμαστε καλά. Λογικά κάπου θα ψιλοβραχυκυκλώνει μέσα στο κύκλωμα ή κάποιο από τα cmos και τα τρανζιστοράκια τους, θα έχει αστάθεια. Μεγάλη ιστορία, για αρκετά μικρό πρόβλημα, άρα ζω μ'αυτό.
Για την ιστορία, το φωτοτρανζίστορ IC2 δε θέλει καθόλου το κρύο σπρέυ. Με το που πάγωσε, έκλεισε και μετά για κάνα 5λεπτο ήταν στο 1Vdc. Με το που το στέγνωσα με πιστολάκι, επανήλθε στα 4.94Vdc.
Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον.

----------

mikemtb (04-09-22)

----------


## klik

Στο panel που εχεις το προβλημα, δεν εχει ηλεκτρολυτικους;

Τα 4,95v τα μετρησες με αναμμενο/συνδεδεμένο ολο το μηχανημα ή με σκετο το τροφοδοτικο; 

Επισης ανεβασε την ταση στα 5,1vdc με το vr1 του τροφοδοτικου  και δες αν εχεις βελτιωση.
Η ρυθμιση να γινει με αποσυνδεδεμενες τις υπολοιπες πλακετες απο το τροφοδοτικο.

Υπαρχει σχεδιο και φωτογραφίες απο το υπολοιπο κυκλωμα (panel κλπ) ;

----------


## tedsorvino

> Στο panel που εχεις το προβλημα, δεν εχει ηλεκτρολυτικους;
> 
> Τα 4,95v τα μετρησες με αναμμενο/συνδεδεμένο ολο το μηχανημα ή με σκετο το τροφοδοτικο; 
> 
> Επισης ανεβασε την ταση στα 5,1vdc με το vr1 του τροφοδοτικου  και δες αν εχεις βελτιωση.
> Η ρυθμιση να γινει με αποσυνδεδεμενες τις υπολοιπες πλακετες απο το τροφοδοτικο.
> 
> Υπαρχει σχεδιο και φωτογραφίες απο το υπολοιπο κυκλωμα (panel κλπ) ;



Να 'σαι καλά φίλε. Ήδη έχω δει καλύτερη εικόνα, χωρίς να έχω συνδεδεμένους τους ποδοδιακόπτες (κάπου κάνουν βραχυκύκλωμα ή τραβάνε περισσότερο ή γρηγορότερα ρεύμα). 
Επίσης όταν δεν έχω συνέχεια μέσα το usb stick στο floppy emulator πάει πολύ καλά (ίσως τραβάει λιγο ρεύμα και ψιλοκουράζει ένα κύκλωμα που ήταν φτιαγμένο για δισκέτες παλιές και παλιό floppy drive- το floppy emulator θέλει μόνο 3.3vdc).
 Και καμιά φορά, το encoder του κοντρολ πανελ ψιλοπαίζει μόνο του - το χω καθαρίσει, αλλά είναι και παλιό (έχω μια υποψία για κάποιο μικρό βραχυκύκλωμα στο καλώδιο ή τον κονεκτορ του κοντρολ πάνελ με την κεντρική,). 
Είναι σύνθετο κύκλωμα και θέλει λίγη ώρα μελέτης για να βρεις το πως και τι, αλλα στέλνω τις σελίδες που αφορουν το κοντρολ πάνελ και τις εισόδους-εξόδους (δεν έχω βάλει τη μονάδα ήχου και τα πλήκτρα και την οθόνη. Η παροχή είναι ήδη στο thread.
Το trimmer είναι σφραγισμένο -είναι και παλιό- και δε θα ΄θελα να ρισκάρω οτιδήποτε, 'ασχετα αν την όποια ρύθμιση θα την έκανα μόνο με την παροχή on. Oπότε δεν το αγγιζω. Εξάλλου δεν έχω Fluke dmm, άρα το 4.94 μου μπορεί να είναι 5.0 κλπ. Τα 4.94 τα βλέπω και με το κύκλωμα και χωρίς. Μέσα στο κύκλωμα σε κάποια σημεία βλέπω 4.91. 
Πολύ λογικά όλα μου μοιάζουν και εντός ορίου λάθους βάση του κατασκευαστή, +-5%.

----------


## klik

Οι φωτογραφίες που ανέβασες δεν έχουν καλή ανάλυση οπότε δεν μπορώ να δω λεπτομέρειες. Δίπλα στο mcu keyboard processor υπάρχει ένας decoupling ηλεκτρολυτικός πυκνωτής (αριστερή εικόνα, στη μέση της δεξιά). Θέλει άλλαγμα. Θα υπάρχουν και άλλοι τέτοιοι πυκνωτές κοντά στο βύσμα του usb και στο βύσμα για τα πετάλια. 
Δεν βραχυκυκλώνουν πιθανότατα, αλλά επειδή τραβάνε ρεύμα, η τροφοδοσία σου, τοπικά (κοντά σε αυτά) γονατίζει και έχεις κολλήματα

----------

